# Tires



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I still have the original tires on my 2004 outback 28BHS. The look to be in pretty good shape. They have probably 5000 miles on them at most.

I don't see much cracking or dry rot, but maybe a little is too much.

Do you think they are still good or should I replace them simply because they are getting old? What is old anyways?

I'm planning on driving from San Antonio to Big Bend in July. The roads will be hot and the tire shops few and far between.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

If they are the original Nanco tires, get rid of them. In the summer heat you can easily blow one of those garbage tires.

I had one blow and so have many others - not worth the damage it will do when she goes.....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I just replaced my Duro's, original equipment on our '03. They were worn somewhat but didn't exhibit any excessive cracking or dry-rot. That being said, it really amounts to what you feel comfortable with. I replaced mine but feel like I could have squeezed an additional season out of them without endangering anyone or anything. Still, it made my DW feel better and gave me more confidence and one less thing to worry about as I drove.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My 04 28BHS came loaded with the Duro tires. Earlier this year I noticed little hairline cracks on the sidewalls, and also some hairline cracking where the tread meets the sidewalls. That was enough to set me into tire buying mode. I installed the Maxxis 8008ST's.

3-5 years seems to be the norm for tire longevity.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> My 04 28BHS came loaded with the Duro tires. Earlier this year I noticed little hairline cracks on the sidewalls, and also some hairline cracking where the tread meets the sidewalls. That was enough to set me into tire buying mode. I installed the Maxxis 8008ST's.
> 
> 3-5 years seems to be the norm for tire longevity.


X2. If there are any cracks in the sidewalls, it is an indication that the rubber has degraded and the sidewall strength (where the load is carried) is compromised. You may be OK for some time to come, but I don't like driving with the uneasy feeling that something could go wrong with the tires. (So much so that I carry two spares.)

If they were mine, I'd replace them. I've seen reports on this forum of brand new trailers that came with tires that were new, but two years old. That means your tires could be as much as six years old, but you'd have to read the stamp on the side of the tires. (Something like 5205 means the tires were made during the 52nd week of 2005.)

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a long desolate road from the highway to Big Bend NP. You will not enjoy having to replace a tire in the 100+ degree South Texas heat with the vultures flying overhead.

Peace of mind and safety - #1


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Since I'm not with my trailer now...am I correct they are 215/75/R14 C?

I'm going to get disocunt tire to order me a set of 4.

Thanks for you input.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Just make sure you get the ST tires. The sidewall is stronger - I think. I KNOW they are trailer tires and that is what you need.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The stockers on the 28BHS were 205/75/14's. Good luck


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Is there an advantage to going up to 215 vice 205?

The price I found on the Marathon was $92 and $102 on the maxxis at 215/75/14

Do you know if either or both come in the ST?


----------



## kozycamper (Apr 30, 2008)

Reverie said:


> I just replaced my Duro's, original equipment on our '03. They were worn somewhat but didn't exhibit any excessive cracking or dry-rot. That being said, it really amounts to what you feel comfortable with. I replaced mine but feel like I could have squeezed an additional season out of them without endangering anyone or anything. Still, it made my DW feel better and gave me more confidence and one less thing to worry about as I drove.
> 
> Reverie


I had a flat on my brand new DURO'S the first trip we took. A small finishing nail drove through the tire. They aren't giving me any confidence.

Reverie,

You are the first person I have seen towing a 29 ft. camper with the toyotal tundra. How is that working out for you? The reason I ask is I just bought a 2008 28rsds and am pulling it with my 2005 tundra double cab. I know I am pretty close to my weight limit but with the edevaor brake controler and dual cam sway controller it seems to pull pretty good. I haven't taken very far yet though and wondered if you had anything to share on the subject?

Regards,
Kozy Camper


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Kozy,

Towing a 28BHS with a Tundra is the subject of endless and sometimes heated debate, not just on Outbackers but throughout the Internet. The numbers are well within safe, by published standards. Some people insist it isn't within their comfort zone, fudge factor, safety margin or whatever else they want to call it. Personally, I have pulled this trailer for over four years, up and down mountains, across swamps, beaches and the Inter-coastal Waterway, without a single issue. I have only taken real exception to one comment and it was the suggestion that because I didn't adopt their opinion I didn't care about my family or the lives of others on the road.

I don't overload my trailer or drive like an idiot. I am trained to pull trailers and have never felt overmatched by this setup. The bottom line to all tow rigs is only drive what you feel comfortable pulling.

Reverie


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

jrayburg said:


> Is there an advantage to going up to 215 vice 205?
> 
> The price I found on the Marathon was $92 and $102 on the maxxis at 215/75/14
> 
> Do you know if either or both come in the ST?


Not really, but you do get a few extra pounds of load carrying capacity with the larger tires. That doesn't mean that you can carry more in your TT, just a larger margin of error for safety. I'm running the Maxxis 8008 215/75/14 on my 25RS-S without any issues. Honestly, there's probably enough room to put on 225s if you so desired.

I know that I've posted this before, but here it is again: Maxxis 8008 215/75/14 for $77.40!!! I had five shipped to me in CA for a total of $455.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jrayburg said:


> Since I'm not with my trailer now...am I correct they are 215/75/R14 C?
> 
> I'm going to get disocunt tire to order me *a set of 4.*
> 
> Thanks for you input.


You might want to make that *5*....don't forget about the spare


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Excellent point.

The trailer has doubled as our second home on the Texas Coast for most of it's life. It's made a trip to Sanibel Island, various TX State Parks, and the like. This will be the second Long trip.

I'm getting pretty excited to take it on the road again.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

jrayburg said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> The trailer has doubled as our second home on the Texas Coast for most of it's life. It's made a trip to Sanibel Island, various TX State Parks, and the like. This will be the second Long trip.
> 
> ...


Adios JR


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I read somewhere (on the Maxxis Site, I think) that the 205/75R14 rotated 780 times per mile. The 215/75R14 Rotated 720 times per mile. That is from memory so I could be wrong BUT I'm pretty sure that should decrease heat buildup as well as take some of the strain off of the bearings. Just a guess...

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

With your long trip ahead, I'd also suggest you keep one of the "old" tires (on a rim) and use it as a 2nd spare. *IF* you ever have to use your spare....you'd otherwise then be without a spare until you could get the 1st one fixed. The way I figure it, I already had the tires and, although I wouldn't _choose_ to use them, they'll be fine in a pinch...better than spending hrs sitting on the side of a hot road.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> With your long trip ahead, I'd also suggest you keep one of the "old" tires (on a rim) and use it as a 2nd spare.


We could have used a second spare when one of our tires self-destructed in South Dakota late on a Saturday. We changed to the spare but drove without a spare for more miles than I would like to admit. There was *nobody* open on a Sunday who could repair/sell tires anywhere near our route. It was the scariest day of the whole "Land Cruise".

That said, I can't afford the weight of an extra tire and rim.

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> With your long trip ahead, I'd also suggest you keep one of the "old" tires (on a rim) and use it as a 2nd spare. *IF* you ever have to use your spare....you'd otherwise then be without a spare until you could get the 1st one fixed. The way I figure it, I already had the tires and, although I wouldn't _choose_ to use them, they'll be fine in a pinch...better than spending hrs sitting on the side of a hot road.


Good advice Judi, and what we are doing this summer on our 2000 mile Yellowstone trip. We replaced all 5 wheels & tires and then saved the "old" spare as the #2 backup, so we will have two spare tires available for this trip. Also, the Outbacker family traveling with us did the same thing so there is a total of 4 spare tires between us!







I also have a replacement set of inner & outer wheel bearings to deal with that problem if it comes up. Overkill? yes. Peace of mind when in a land far far away? Bigger YES.


----------

